# Found a Great Local (So Cal) Resource For Mac Repairs!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, last week my hard drive finally bit the dust on my 2009 Mac Book Pro. Luckily, because it had been having issues, I had researched and found a highly recommended Mac specialist in my area, called La Canada Mac (http://www.lacanadamac.com/lcm/). They had a ton of good yelp reviews, though that almost made me more wary... but I called them anyway and arranged to bring it in the next morning.

"Them" is actually a _he_, Jack is a true "Mac Genuis" who runs his one man show like a _Mac Artisan_, with great efficiency and pride in his work! He had it back to me later *that same day*, with a brand new drive and completely cleaned and running like new! He was unable to recover most of my old hard drive, but was able to get it to mount long enough for me (!) to pull off a bunch of important files (applications would not open at all) can't imagine many tech places letting you do that... and it was all very reasonable.

I just feel very relieved... Not only can I not afford a new MBP right now, I don't want one! I am a photographer, I can not edit my work with a glossy screen and hate that they no longer offer a matt screen option... Also this ideal that you have to replace devices as soon as there is a problem is crazy.

Anyway, for others in the So Cal area who may be having problems, I just wanted to share my experience and recommend this resource... I have no affiliation with him, just a happy customer!

----------

P.S. I wanted to also add, I did have a back up of most of my software on a Mac Mini and had backed up 99% of my files on hard drives. Since I moved from film to digital, I have always maintained two computers, a laptop and a desktop and this has saved me more than once when one failed... !

So the moral of story is: back it up!


----------

